# Welcher Ergon Sattel?



## *Miss Geschick* (23. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre bisher einen Sqlab 611 active. In der 15er Breite. 14 wäre zu schmal gewesen.
Allerdings tut mir da auf längeren Touren ab 20km doch der Hintern weh.

Überlege nun mal einen Ergon zu testen. Und würde da zu einem in L greifen.
Reine Testsättel gibt es da nicht irgendwo?

Ich fahre ein Enduro, mit dem ich auch Touren machen.
Bergauf auf Schotter/Waldwegen, bergab normale Trails bis S2, also nicht zu technisch.

Wäre da der SMC4 Sport Gel passen?
Die anderen gibt es ja leider nicht in Grösse L.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. April 2016)

Hallo @*Miss Geschick*,

Wir sind diese Saison wieder auf diversen Festivals vertreten. Mit dabei natürlich auch Testsättel, die du dort unverbindlich Probefahren kannst.
In den nächsten Wochen wären dies: 29.04.-01.05.16 BIKEFestival Riva, 13.05.-16.05. Dirtmaster Winterberg und das 27.05.-29.05.16 BIKEFestival Willingen.

Welchen Sattel bist du denn vor dem SQLab 611 active gefahren? Dem Modell zu urteilen, vermute ich, dass deine Beschwerden im Bereich der Sitzknochen auftreten? Bei einem Sattel von Fisik, Specialized, Bontrager, etc. hätte ich dir erst einmal geraten die Sattelneigung zu ändern, um den Druck anders zu verteilen. Da die SQLab Sättel jedoch so konstruiert sind, dass nur deine Sitzknochen aufliegen, bringt eine Änderung der Sattelneigung relativ wenig. Der Druck lastet weiterhin auf den Sitzknochen.

Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es bei uns keine Stufensättel. Anstatt die Auflagefläche auf dem Sattel zu reduzieren und somit den punktuellen Druck zu erhöhen, verteilen unsere ergonomischen Sättel den Druck ganz bewusst auf eine möglichst große Fläche. Sensible Bereiche, wie z.B. der Dammbereich mit den dort verlaufenden Nerven, werden durch Kanäle präzise entlastet.
Für den sportlichen Komfortbereich bieten wir zwei Modelle an: Zum einen den von dir genannten SMC4 sowie den SMC3.
Der SMC4 basiert auf dem SMC3, bietet dir jedoch mehr und weicher abgestimmtere Polsterung sowie, je nach Modell, zusätzliche Gel-Polster.

Unsere Enduro und All-Mountainsättel SME3 und SMA3 bieten wir bewusst nicht in der Größe L an. In diesen zwei technischen Disziplinen ist die Bewegungsfreiheit über dem Sattel in Downhill-Passagen besonders wichtig, um Stürze, Verletzungen und Schäden zu vermeiden. Ein Sattel in Größe L würde hier die Bewegungsfreiheit zu sehr einschränken. 

Selbstverständlich kannst du aber auch mit einem SMC3 oder einem SMC4 weiterhin Endurotouren fahren! Diese beiden Sättel sind bewusst auf Komfort ausgelegt, während SME3 und SMA3, wie schon beschrieben, mehr auf Performance hin entwickelt wurden.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (4. August 2016)

ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 Jahren mit einem SQ-Lab 610 Active und bin "eigentlich" sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich hab vorher kurz mal einen Ergon -ich glaube einen SMR ausprobiert (jedenfalls so ne härtere Race Variante)- hier über Bikemarkt günstig gekauft und bin nicht so richtig glücklich geworden.

Jetzt würde mich aus Neugierde mal ein SMC3 oder 4 interessieren, ich würde ihn gerne ausprobieren, aber das "Händlernetz" von Ergon ist leider eine Kathastrophe.
Wobei Netz eigentlich falsch ist, das wäre ja laut Ergon Website eigentlich groß genug, nur hat keiner der aufgelisteten Händler wirklich Ergon Sättel im Programm.
Ich hab die letzten Tage so gut wie alle Ergon Händler in meiner Gegend (94469) kontaktiert, angerufen und fast nur Absagen erhalten.
Einer hätte mir noch ein Vorjahresmodell zum aktuellen Preis angeboten, ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Er nicht besonders Bescheid über die Ergon Sättel wusste.

Interessanterweise haben die meisten aber z.b. die SQ-Lab Sättel im Laden, während Sie Ergon Sättel "jederzeit bestellen" könnten.
Da kann ich aber genausogut im Internet bestellen, was ich bei einem 100 Euro+ Sattel eher ungern mache.
Auch was die Sitzknochenvermessung betrifft...
Da greifen offenbar fast alle Händler wenn überhaupt auf die Pappe der Konkurrenz zurück.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht mal ein Modell von Terry zurückgreife, ist ja offensichtlich "eng verwandt" mit den Ergon's- wird zumindest "medizinisch gleich vermarktet" ( Dr. Kim Tofaute).
Schade irgendwie, ich hätte gern mal einen vom Händler "angepassten" SMC3 oder 4 ausprobiert...


----------

